# Indian Motorcycle Company Tricycle



## Black Sheep (Sep 30, 2016)

I am helping a friend find info on this Indian tricycle. He is looking for a year on it and has asked me what a value on it would be. It sounds like he is possibly looking to sell it. Any info would be appreciated and if anyone is interested I could pass your contact info to him. It's currently in NH.


----------



## jkent (Sep 30, 2016)

Very interesting.
Wish I could help out on value, I know what I would be willing to pay for it.
Just saying.
I'm very interested if your friend is interested in selling it.
JKent


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2016)

The frame style appears to be more 1920s. Usually the '20s tricycles had more ornate head badges, too. The seat appears to be half original. The long spring under carriage would be correct but the seat top is definitely more like 1940s to 1950s. This is the first Indian tricycle I've ever seen. It is indeed a rare one to come across. Your friend did good finding this trike!

Dave


----------

